

Get Current Track on Beats 1 Radio (Apple Music) - Jeremy1026
https://gist.github.com/callumj/4c382edfeb04d3e76d94

======
Watabou
On the Mac, it seems pretty crazy you can't just do, with AppleScript:

    
    
        tell application "iTunes" to get (title, album, artist) of current track
    

either with Apple Music or Beats 1. The strange this is that the above script
works just fine for locally downloaded songs from Apple Music.

